
Lazlo DB: Portable, compact and serverless nosql database - zaygo
Lazlodb is a NoSQL database created using Node JS &amp; MessagePack. It is specially created for portable devices, to maintain their database in the device storage. Repos : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zaygozi&#x2F;lazlodb | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zaygozi&#x2F;lazlo-node
NPM : npm install -g lazlodb  |  npm install lazlo-node
======
zaygo
[https://github.com/zaygozi/lazlodb](https://github.com/zaygozi/lazlodb)

